
Study compares Amazon to 19th century robber barons, urges breakup - aturek
http://www.geekwire.com/2016/new-study-compares-amazon-19th-century-robber-barons-urges-policymakers-break-online-retail-giant/
======
cylinder
I think what Amazon is doing, and many other "startups" like Uber are doing is
some form of dumping. They accumulate massive amounts of capital and then
basically hand it to consumers to kill all competition while losing money.
Clearly when Amazon flies toilet paper or laundry detergent to me, and has a
man ring my doorbell and hand it to me, with a massive amount of packaging
around it, for cheaper than going to get it myself at Walgreens, something is
not right. They can be the only retailer left and that's still a big loss of
money.

~~~
devoply
Well the point is monopoly right. When you have killed all competition, then
you can do as you like. Massive profit.

------
cylinder
Timely article: [http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2016/11/can-uber-ever-
deliver...](http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2016/11/can-uber-ever-deliver-part-
one-understanding-ubers-bleak-operating-economics.html)

------
maverick_iceman
Is Amazon artificially inflating prices? If not, then they are not an
antitrust concern.

